# Sports direct doing SPD shoes for £20? Is this right?



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jun 2012)

I stumbled upon a ton of ultra cheap cycling shoes on the sports direct site. I've been tempted to go clip less for a long time but am fiscally embarrassed so haven't taken the plunge yet.

Are they any cop? Are they even proper SPD shoes?

http://www.sportsdirect.com/cycling/cycling-shoes


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Jun 2012)

they're 'proper' in the sense that they appear to be able to take a two-bolt SPD cleat, if that's what you mean. You can't really go wrong for those prices - most of those shoes are cheaper than a round of drinks....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jun 2012)

Ah, so I'd have to fetch the cleats from somewhere else, that doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ah, so I'd have to fetch the cleats from somewhere else, that doesn't seem so bad.


 
cleats will come with the pedals, not the shoes...


----------



## chewy (25 Jun 2012)

good spot, if they are any good...but a few names in there.

Im still on Lidls shoes so can't complain lol


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2012)

They look to have the holes for cleats - some look to be 2 bolt SPD and some 3 bolt SPD-SL

Not sure what you mean by 'proper'?

Can't believe anyone paid £90 for them though!?


----------



## goody (25 Jun 2012)

Some mixed reviews on here; http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12857505&p=17653450


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

I like a bargain, but be prepared for these to be of pretty poor quality. The ones I looked at in the shop felt pretty shoddy. They are worth 20 quid though, in a "buy them to see if you like clipless" sort of way, but I don't think you'll be passing them down through the generations. 

Most pedals come with cleats. Some Ebay bargains don't so read the full description before you click on the buy it now button. 

Anyway, forget Ebay, and before anyone recomends PD M520 pedals for 20 quid, do yourself a favour and get these
http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...ano-pedals/shimano-m530-trail-spd-pedals.html


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

goody said:


> Some mixed reviews on here; http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12857505&p=17653450


Mixed? I interpreted them as "shite".........


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> Mixed? I interpreted them as "shite".........


 
I knew there must be a reason why they were £20...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

I've been riding in a pair of 'Crane' SPD shoes for 3 or 4 years now. They are cheap and cheerful but they get the job done. My sister bought them for me from ALDI for about £15.


----------



## HovR (25 Jun 2012)

Must admit, I'm tempted to try SPD clipless..

I can get a pair of Shimano SPD pedals from eBay for £20 with cleats, and these shoes adding up to a grand total £40.

If I get along with clipless, I'd use the cheap shoes until they wore out. If I don't get along with it, I could probably sell the shoes and pedals on here for someone else to try clipless, and hopefully recover £20 or so.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> Must admit, I'm tempted to try SPD clipless..
> 
> I can get a pair of Shimano SPD pedals from eBay for £20 with cleats, and these shoes adding up to a grand total £40.
> 
> If I get along with clipless, I'd use the cheap shoes until they wore out. If I don't get along with it, I could probably sell the shoes and pedals on here for someone else to try clipless, and hopefully recover £20 or so.


Most SPD pedals have a release tension setting. My advice is to set that to minimum to give you the best chance of unclipping in a hurry if you need to. *NB* If the pedals are double-sided, make sure you lower the tensions on _both_ sides. I missed one side on one of my new pedals and couldn't unclip my own foot. I had to get Ajay to do it for me!

You can always increase the tension later once you get used to clipless, but I never bothered. I don't accidentally unclip, which is the only worry about low tension. Just make sure that you don't slide your feet about too much when you are pedalling and you should be fine.

I think that most people who give clipless pedal systems a fair try never want to go back to their old pedals.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jun 2012)

Has anyone seen these shoes in store? I'm an awkward sod who appears to be either a 10, 11 or 12


----------



## chewy (25 Jun 2012)

Plus one on going clipless...it's not that big-a-step and is really worth it.


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> Must admit, I'm tempted to try SPD clipless..
> 
> I can get a pair of Shimano SPD pedals from eBay for £20 with cleats, and these shoes adding up to a grand total £40.
> 
> If I get along with clipless, I'd use the cheap shoes until they wore out. If I don't get along with it, I could probably sell the shoes and pedals on here for someone else to try clipless, and hopefully recover £20 or so.


Read my lips. Pd M530 for less than a fiver more at Merlin. Much better pedals


----------



## HovR (25 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Most SPD pedals have a release tension setting. My advice is to set that to minimum to give you the best chance of unclipping in a hurry if you need to. *NB* If the pedals are double-sided, make sure you lower the tensions on _both_ sides. I missed one side on one of my new pedals and couldn't unclip my own foot. I had to get Ajay to do it for me!
> 
> You can always increase the tension later once you get used to clipless, but I never bothered. I don't accidentally unclip, which is the only worry about low tension. Just make sure that you don't slide your feet about too much when you are pedalling and you should be fine.
> 
> I think that most people who give clipless pedal systems a fair try never want to go back to their old pedals.


 
Thanks for the advice! I've been looking at these pedals. I decided on the double sided ones as I figured it would be enough of a learning curve without having to flip the pedals to the correct side! Besides, everyone with the platform and SPD mix pedals say they never use the platform side.


----------



## HovR (25 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> Read my lips. Pd M530 for less than a fiver more at Merlin. Much better pedals


 
Ok, thanks for that. I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jun 2012)

Is the advantage of clipless just being able to apply force on the upstroke and does it make much difference in real terms of speed? 

My hybrid has those sharp spikey mtb pedals that bite into the soles of my shoes so well they cant move around at all which i like (partly down to the shoes tread), but ive been wondering when i upgrade to a faster bike with drops if id go for clipless.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jun 2012)

I totally agree with ColinJ. I bought some Lidl MTB shoes and some Two Way pedals from EBC. Then got some M520's for the road bike. Invested in some dhb R1 shoes as they could be used for both 2 and 3 bolt cleats. I now have some Shimano R540's. Love them. I can't see wanting to back to toe-straps or normal pedals .


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Is the advantage of clipless just being able to apply force on the upstroke and does it make much difference in real terms of speed?
> 
> My hybrid has those sharp spikey mtb pedals that bite into the soles of my shoes so well they cant move around at all which i like (partly down to the shoes tread), but ive been wondering when i upgrade to a faster bike with drops if id go for clipless.


 
I've got clips and straps on the fixed and clipless on the geared bike, I don't find I get any advantage from the clipless pedals over the clips and straps, I prefer clips and straps, if you're not using any form of foot retention you will notice a difference what ever form of foot retention you use.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Is the advantage of clipless just being able to apply force on the upstroke and does it make much difference in real terms of speed?


 
I find I get my feet moving round and round. Not simply following where the pedals are going but moving the pedals in every direction. When I do this I find that pedalling is much easier and my speed can go up, even up-hill. Toe-clips were the same but not as easy to get out of. 

If folks mention clip-less moments think about getting out of tightened clipped in feet. If too loose they weren't good enough. If too tight they hurt your feet after a few miles. To unclip you not only had to think in advance (like clip-less) but bend down and pull the strap loose.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I find I get my feet moving round and round. Not simply following where the pedals are going but moving the pedals in every direction. When I do this I find that pedalling is much easier and my speed can go up, even up-hill. Toe-clips were the same but not as easy to get out of.
> 
> If folks mention clip-less moments think about getting out of tightened clipped in feet. If too loose they weren't good enough. If too tight they hurt your feet after a few miles. To unclip you not only had to think in advance (like clip-less) but bend down and pull the strap loose.


 
There a point with clips and straps where they are tight enough but you can ease your foot out, I usually tighten the straps on the fixed about once a month, the straps will work loose over time.


----------



## HovR (25 Jun 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> If folks mention clip-less moments think about getting out of tightened clipped in feet. If too loose they weren't good enough. If too tight they hurt your feet after a few miles. To unclip you not only had to think in advance (like clip-less) but bend down and pull the strap loose.


 
It's fair to say I've had some clipless moments whilst clipped in with straps.  Rarely at traffic lights, as I seem to remember to undo the straps, but when low speed maneuvering goes wrong, and I haven't been quick enough to drag my feet out!

Not really worried about being unable to unclip, but more concerned about clipping in.. Guess it'll just be one of those things you get used to, like flipping the toe-clip'd pedal the right way around.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2012)

I know a couple of people who stuck with straps and seem to get on alright with them but I had the opposite of 'clipless moments' with them, being unable to get my feet out on steep climbs when I couldn't climb any further.

I also had a few major wobbles trying to get my feet in when pulling away from traffic lights. I've watched people set off with the pedals upside down and then flipping them and sliding their feet into the straps once they were up to speed.

I'll stick to my SPDs on most of my bikes, and might go back to the Look system for my best bike.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jun 2012)

I have an old pair of Specialised Sonamo? shoes in a size 12 complete with cleats if they are of any use to anyone wishing to try out clipless. The Spesh sizing is pretty mush as a 'normal' shoe I'm normally a 12 in shoes & these are no different


----------



## fossala (26 Jun 2012)

I'm using a pair of the road ones at the moment. The holes for the cleats aren't in the same place (my cleats look wonky but feel good. I bought them to get me up and going. I will make them last until next summer, then buy a better pair.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Most SPD pedals have a release tension setting. My advice is to set that to minimum to give you the best chance of unclipping in a hurry if you need to. *NB* If the pedals are double-sided, make sure you lower the tensions on _both_ sides. I missed one side on one of my new pedals and couldn't unclip my own foot. I had to get Ajay to do it for me!
> 
> You can always increase the tension later once you get used to clipless, but I never bothered. I don't accidentally unclip, which is the only worry about low tension. Just make sure that you don't slide your feet about too much when you are pedalling and you should be fine.
> 
> I think that most people who give clipless pedal systems a fair try never want to go back to their old pedals.


 
Did my first ever SPD ride yesterday. 18.5 miles. It was pretty slow when I looked at my average speed after the ride. ie, not any faster than using platforms. But a quite different experience - tiring on the leg muscles. My only real gripe is how difficult it was to find the slots to clip back in - lots of shameful and unsafe skidding around trying to get the cleats to bite. I think it will come easier in time though.


----------



## Rob500 (26 Jun 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> My only real gripe is how difficult it was to find the slots to clip back in - lots of shameful and unsafe skidding around trying to get the cleats to bite.


 
Hi Cyclist33. Did you set your cleats position by letting your feet dangle at their natural angle? eg By sitting on the edge of a table. I never had any real trouble re-clipping but just taking that little bit of time to set the cleats correctly really made it so much more easier. Rather than trying to clip my feet in 'straight' I just let them hang naturally and the cleats almost just fall into the pedals themselves.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jun 2012)

Cheers dude, hard to visualise but i'll give it a go later!

Stu


----------



## Rob500 (26 Jun 2012)

Definitely worth giving it a go if your feet have any sort of 'turn' in them. I walk on the outside of my heels, more so on the right. As a result my right cleat is almost pointed to my wee toe.


----------



## GlenBen (19 Feb 2013)

I realise Im bringing back an old thread here, but I wanted to find out if you did get the sports direct shoes? Im in a similar position myself now, fancy a try but not sure. 

Also a question about the m530s, does the cage make it possible to ride in normal shoes or would the clippy bit stick into my foot?


----------



## samsbike (19 Feb 2013)

Personally I would pay a little more and see if you can get a better set of mtb shoes, bontager, spesh etc. Evans and cycle surgery are quite good in their sales.

The only advantage I found on clips was that my feet stayed stuck to the pedals and it was one less thing to think about when cycling. On my commute when I got tired my feet slipped more than I liked.


----------



## redcard (19 Feb 2013)

Spend £45 and get a pair of DHBs from Wiggle


----------



## Steampig (19 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I know a couple of people who stuck with straps and seem to get on alright with them but I had the opposite of 'clipless moments' with them, being unable to get my feet out on steep climbs when I couldn't climb any further.
> 
> I also had a few major wobbles trying to get my feet in when pulling away from traffic lights. I've watched people set off with the pedals upside down and then flipping them and sliding their feet into the straps once they were up to speed.
> 
> I'll stick to my SPDs on most of my bikes, and might go back to the Look system for my best bike.


 
Colin sounds like a daft question but my fear with clipless is not so much getting unclipped but putting feet down, my fear is on steep hills when sometime ive lost momentum ie due to cars, twisting hilly roads (which there are loads round here!!) or simply running out of puff (certainly the main one!!).
I see people say how hard it is to walk in clipless shoes. at least with toe clips i could get me feet out quickly because i never have them tight!
That said if they were tight i might not need to stop!


----------



## JoeyB (19 Feb 2013)

I recently went clipless...on Aldi £20 shoes..good so far


----------



## Radchenister (19 Feb 2013)

(£22 at Christmas) pic's of the shoes after 12 or so outings, bit of walking every trip (not much - 30 metre gravel drive), they're washed off with a damp brush most trips - bit 'jumpers for goal posts' but do the job; might treat myself to something more refined in the summer but won't have to.


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2013)

GlenBen said:


> I realise Im bringing back an old thread here, but I wanted to find out if you did get the sports direct shoes? Im in a similar position myself now, fancy a try but not sure.
> 
> Also a question about the m530s, does the cage make it possible to ride in normal shoes or would the clippy bit stick into my foot?


They don't grip enough to use normal shoes, unless it's just round the drive to see if your handlebars are on straight.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2013)

Steampig said:


> Colin sounds like a daft question but my fear with clipless is not so much getting unclipped but putting feet down, my fear is on steep hills when sometime ive lost momentum ie due to cars, twisting hilly roads (which there are loads round here!!) or simply running out of puff (certainly the main one!!).


Yes, emergency dismounts onto protruding cleats can be very alarming. The recessed MTB SPD type though (as shown in the photo above) are much safer. I like the support that my old Sidi shoes and their Look cleats gave my feet but walking in them was very dodgy.


----------

